# Can you help Mo ???



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if you could set up a poll...
Have you had to make an insurance claim???
Haven't you had to make a claim???
And then maybe a price scale >200 > 500 > 1k >1.5 k > 2k ....
Or something similar... I'm just interested to know the % of people who have made a claim and the cost.... Just querying what amount of cover to take, I've got lifetime 12k ... Do I really need that much xx

Much appreciated if you get time .... From your incapable cyber buddy x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

trying to work it out, I have never done one. lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I thought you had, don't worry about it xx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry I thought you had, don't worry about it xx


Hi, Florida Cockapoo (Kim) did a poll on puppy names the other day if this helps x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know you can do it Lucy...it's just I can't, yeh maybe Kim can help .... I might go and be adventurous and see what I come up with, watch this space oh dear


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've found the bit that says 'Post a Poll with this Post' ..... Yeh right but goodness knows how you do it ???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Give me exactly what you want down and I will set it up. 


I take it the price bit is how much was claimed, are you also wanting to know the excess that was payed and how much they had to pay on top of that. That might be tricky as that vaireas a lot we are £70 exes then a % of the over all bill, had to claim on delta 2 months ago as she has a day at the vets on a drip as she lost a lot of weight and fluid due to a tummy bug that I just couldn't shift. 

So just give me the categories you want in the pole.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> I've found the bit that says 'Post a Poll with this Post' ..... Yeh right but goodness knows how you do it ???


Just right out you post as normal. Tick the post pole and the number of categories the submit, it then takes you to a new page to sort out your poll. Simples.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cheers Kendal ... I had ago but needed people to be able to answer more than once will have another go xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm sure you can set it that they can tick as many boxes as they like


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I've done it, cheers , I hope Deltas ok now xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah she is fine. thats her 3 today. didnt realy do anything as git caught up in other things. but ordering a late treat for her and gypsy as gypsy was 7 last month aswell.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh happy birthday Delta , gosh hasn't it flown xx


----------

